#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] Second Life 發現神奇的獸人世界

## Wolfy

無意間發現這個地方.
可愛的獸人馬上就吸引我的目光.
這個看似線上遊戲的地方是什麼阿?

http://www.furnation.com/wolfclade

----------


## Sonic Adolph

這叫"Second Life",
是furnation做的一個如MMOPRG的世界
玩家可以在這世界中和別人對話等等，據說還可以yif*？
--
現在加入免費！  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wolfy

> 這叫"Second Life",
> 是furnation做的一個如MMOPRG的世界
> 玩家可以在這世界中和別人對話等等，據說還可以yif*？
> --
> 現在加入免費！


嗯...謝謝....
不知道這種東西算不算遊戲呢?
還是算是聊天室的一種?

----------


## 無名犬鬼

這....雖然說加入是免費....
但是...這要信用卡資聊啊
我是著去加入了，但是沒有信用卡資料，他不讓我加T-T

----------


## Wolfy

我去看了一下...果然要信用卡來當作驗證.
雖然不收錢可是我不習慣莫名奇妙給信用卡號碼.
以後會不會莫名奇妙的同意付款都不知道阿~

所以還是放棄這個了.

----------


## MINE

> 我去看了一下...果然要信用卡來當作驗證.
> 雖然不收錢可是我不習慣莫名奇妙給信用卡號碼.
> 以後會不會莫名奇妙的同意付款都不知道阿~
> 
> 所以還是放棄這個了.


要信用卡是還好
比較沒小白
國外線上遊戲也都是要信用卡的

基本會員不收費，不過白金會員或著多加一個帳號就要錢了

--
因為我電腦顯示卡太舊...玩不動QQ"

--
看起來是像3D的FURCADIA就是了

----------


## redfox

應該沒人在注意著篇了吧...不過我還是回一下....
second life 算是現在美國蠻熱門的遊戲吧
他比較特別的地方是可以將虛擬貨幣轉成實體貨幣
所以才需要輸入信用卡資訊
遊戲ㄧ剛進去你還是以人類的模型為主
圖片中你所看到的型態必須自行設計
當然... 你也可以找人幫你做或"買"人家現成做好的模組

另外... 找到ㄧ個專門賣模組的網站 
http://secondlife.drakkolupen.com/gallery/index.php 
裡面有詳細的各類型模組外觀和金額說明 
好像也接受"特別訂做" 
不過要問我價錢祖們算我真的不知道了 
因為找不到匯率相關資訊(美金和遊戲幣的兌換比)

----------


## 狐狸

這款遊戲據當初回台灣的KOFU說他是一個線上遊戲沒錯..

遊戲裡的人物在聊天打字的時候回會做出在打鍵盤的動作唷!!!
另外會做出各種令人驚奇的動作~

這款遊戲在美國獸界十分的爆紅...在毛毛裝聚會裡面也有人裝扮~
而他們還用""在遊戲打字說話遊戲腳色也會做出在打字的動作""這個特點
來表演一段毛毛裝的短劇~十分爆笑...

同時也常常看到網路上有一堆YIF*的圖...說真的~不知道是不是真的
(看起來都像真的...服裝道具都有/_\")

----------


## redfox

遊戲網址 http://secondlife.com/ 

剛剛去註冊了一下....ㄧ開始會先要求你輸入遊戲帳號密碼 
然後選擇種族...接著就是輸入真實資料 
最後輸入信用卡帳號就是大家比較在意的地方 
他裡面選項是可以跳過啦...不過跳過後就不能獲得獎勵虛擬貨幣 
如果你輸入信用卡資料後他則會跳出另ㄧ個選項要你選擇付費或不付費 
付費的好處就是你可以得到專屬的領地... 可以蓋房子...可以陳列自己的貨物賣給其他玩家...當然你高興的話也可以帶其他人到你家....m...你知道我想說什的XD 
最後我比較驚訝的的...這遊戲竟然只有20幾MB@@ ....真厲害  

PS:其實大家不ㄧ定要真的去申請信用卡...金片金融卡也是可以用的 
(像是中X信託的金融卡都可以當信用卡刷... 但記得不要放太多錢在帳戶喔) 

進去後....發覺到ㄧ件事
我沒進來看過我這一輩子ㄧ定會後悔 :Twisted Evil:  
ㄧ進去看到的全部都是"萌獸"...天阿阿阿.....
還剛剛好見到ㄧ個和我ㄧ樣的新人正在換裝o.o(Renamon)
重點是他換完裝還在我面前擺撩人的poseXD
跑阿跑著又跑到ㄧ個(萌獸製造工廠)o.o?
以下為貼圖....
呃...正在找好心人敎我著作模組中

----------


## redfox

ok....下班回來繼續po 
大家一開始會在所謂的"新手島"裡面有隻可愛的小豹幫新手回答一些問題 
也會丟一些有用的模組給玩家(可惜那時沒骨氣勇氣跟他要) 
再來離開新手島後就可以隨便亂逛了...你可以用飛的也可以用瞬移到任何地方 
我第一個找到的地方就是剛剛講個那個"萌獸製造工廠" 
其實那個地方就是那兩隻可愛小獸人開的商店啦 
裡面有賣狐系獸人的模組(女性限定))還有一些可愛到不行的小帽帽和裝飾品 
再來又開始隨便亂跑...跑到ㄧ個空中舞廳上...哇...好多人在跳舞 
m...當然嚕裡面也有獸人....恩...這隻可愛的白狐狸跳著真不錯呢 
(謎之音:其實是在偷看人家胸部吧?...你這隻大色狼!) 
走靠近想和他ㄧ起跳...可是根本不知道怎門按...這時倒是我們可愛的白狐小姐先和我打招呼了...問了一下我的情形之後他也很熱情的交我操作方法... 
於是我就快樂的和大家跳了一個小時的舞后向這位親切的小姐到別後又開始我的旅程了 

飛著飛著...發現一間很顯眼的房子...位什們說他顯眼呢?m...因為從屋子的外表設計看的出來這位屋主非常的有藝術氣息....飛下去一看....喔..我的天....太棒了... 整間屋子竟然都是歷年來辣妹猛男世紀大決戰的經典畫面阿阿阿阿....真是太屌了?這們有藝術氣息的傑作怎們可以不進去仔細看看呢?於是我抱著(戒慎恐懼?)的新慢慢走進了屋裡 

恩...正當我用心...努力的欣賞著每位大師的巨作時...突然傳來陣陣詭異的打字聲(謎之音:打字就打字還有分什詭異不詭異的?) 
恩...我所謂的詭異是指...文字上很.....很溫馨...很有感情....(越描愈黑~ ~) 
好啦...總之我走進ㄧ看....只見兩個女孩正在照著大師所留下來的壁畫努力互相練功著....阿阿阿....玩遊戲不忘鍛鍊體魄還真不錯ㄚ... 看著他們不斷喘著氣和喊著"harder! harder"就可見他們多認真阿....就當我鄭在感動的痛哭流涕的同時他們也發現我了...還邀我ㄧ起練習...但是我自覺自小學武不力...為了不造成別人的負擔還是謝絕了他們的好意,再度走上了旅途 
(謎之音:更...我看你是怕自己英文能力不好壞了人家的性致吧!) 

飛阿飛阿....終於來到地圖角落的ㄧ間房屋....嗯嗯...裝潢蠻現代化的...有音響...電視機.....還有金庫?...喔...原來是猜數字遊戲阿...玩ㄧ次20L幣...猜中數字可以把主人家金庫內的錢通通帶走....正當我努力的猜數字時...ㄧ陣搖滾樂響起...我回頭ㄧ看...只見一投高大俊美的白馬先生正和一隻美麗的小藍狐再共舞呢...看看兩位的打扮...mmm小狐貍的衣服的搭配真是太棒了....正是所謂"無衣"勝"有衣"阿 
除了褲子外上半身完全坦誠相見....真是太完美了 
(謎之音:你這哪是在審美?你根本就開始在意淫了...看看你的口水都低到地上了 
在看看我門高大俊美的白馬貴公子更是超級的屌....全身光溜溜...無所畏懼的將自己"最脆弱"的肉體展現給其他人看....看看自己....哀...我承認我實在沒這勇氣 
當然...如同我見到的其他人ㄧ樣..這兩位都很歡迎我這位"新手"的來訪,還現場邀糗我和他們共舞...當然我也不客氣的將剛剛剛學到的舞步獻醜給兩位看...跳完舞後我門一起坐下來聊天...其中也談到不少這遊戲的設定...簡單來說...只要你夠行...在這遊戲裡你可以任意創造你所想要的物品,人物模組,動作,說完白馬先生的女朋友(其實我也不確定,只是從他們言談間的親密程度猜的,我沒有問過)還現場秀了ㄧ小段鋼管舞給我看XD...最後我門成了朋友... 我把他們加入好友名單,而他們也把我加入VIP(可以自由使用屋主屋內的設施) 


搞了ㄧ整晚...問了無數個獸人小姐(為何都是小姐... 你這隻色狼)
我終於知道到哪買模組了....WereHouse 獸人生產工廠(還有很多家分店ㄛ)
ㄧ進去就看大兩台大大的"販賣機"擺在面前...賣的獸人模組各式各樣都有 
其中還有分ㄧ般跟高級的...ㄧ般的只能做呆版的動作(800L幣)而高級的可以搖尾巴, 改變表情...(1200L幣)
哀...指不過...第一次買東西卻付出了有點慘痛的代價
主因是我不知道付錢過後要馬上再點一次看板上的圖片下載模組, 害的我前面兩次都失敗..直到第三次才成功....前後總工花了我....15塊美金><(雖然還剩800L幣)
不過幸好在這途中都有ㄧ些陌生人不斷的幫我...不然我可能到現在都還搞不出來吧

----------


## MINE

不錯哦!
Good job!
多跟外國獸交流真是不錯
It is good to interact with foriegn furs
順便問一下
By the way,
SECOND LIFE裡面能用中文嗎?
can you use Chinese typing in "Second Life"?

----------


## Kofu

Aaaaa~~~I tried several times to install it but it keep saying you appear to be using a "limited account". you must be an "administrator" to install secondlife @_@

----------


## redfox

> 順便問一下
> SECOND LIFE裡面能用中文嗎?


可以...上次和ㄧ位獸友試過
部過僅限於對談...名子..或是物品名稱就不行了

ok...玩的太瘋了...回答一些大家的問題
1.遊戲幣兌換比率:1000L:3.65美金..大約135台幣
2.遊戲中的物價多少呢...ㄟ..夜店妹妹陪你過夜大約小時400LXD
3.確定沒信用卡也可以玩...但是你會少很多很多樂趣
4.腳色模組不限定只能保留一種...也就是說你可以買好幾個或作好幾個模組不斷變化腳色
4.獲得金錢的方式除了現金購買外...你可以銷售自創的畫作.影像,物件,影片來和玩家交易
5.遊戲公司只提供"土地"所以在裡面所有的建築物和物品生物都是每個玩家自創的
6.承上述第五點...因為如此所以打部份你所看到的物件90%都是即時繪制出來的
(不是像天二間把作好的圖形放在硬碟)所以系統需求很高....
要講私密化與請在IM(私人頻道)講...部燃就算你玩的是成人專用伺服器依樣會被踢出去XD

ok...以下的內容如果你未滿18歲那請跳過去吧(雖然大部分人應該部會這們作)




有人問我裡面可不可以yixx....答案是可以的
敝人這幾天根本是瘋狂把妹妹狂上阿阿阿XD(逐漸變成大淫魔中)
能做到成什程度?你在電影看的道的動作都做的出來XD
部過請注意一點....當你在把妹的時部要太隨便...請多顧慮一下對方的感受
第一次見面時請有禮貌一些...等熟之後才能問一些進ㄧ步的話題
如果他們對你感覺不好你就算付給他們再多錢也沒用的
還有...在"交流"過程中請重視ㄧ下, 多用文字敘述讓對方的感受好ㄧ點..英文爛沒關係... 但是至少要讓對他知道你的誠意...希望你和他ㄧ起享受...那種只會ㄧ直喊喔耶的人常常都會列為拒絕往來戶喔.... 當然還有個重點...在找對象時請先看他的個人檔案了解他的服務

最近幾天我都出現在夜店裡...因為這幾天常常被叫過去光顧...他們對於我這個台灣來的新手蠻好奇的...常常問我些有的煤的...
昨天晚上算是我最難忘的ㄧ晚吧...我在櫃檯等我的朋友時....夜店的老闆娘竟然跑來勾引我XD.....oh...面對美女的誘惑可摩可以拒絕?過程就減略不談.... 等辦完事後才知道.... 老闆娘很少很少接客的...因為他很挑XD
我這邊貼一些圖片....18+的我就不貼了....還是這邊有沒有可以設定閱覽權限的方法?

m...看過的有問題會感想的請留著言吧XD

----------


## jtacrnk

好想玩玩看...........但一想到很吃資源.........對話都是英文.......就....唉........不曉得有沒有人能把這改為單機或私服版本的呢??..........
我承認這種做法有點智慧財權的問題.....但好想玩完看><"

----------


## 幻紫神鷹‧伊格

ㄝ~
好像還不錯
只是
這個遊戲是打鬥型的嗎?還是跟尼奧差不多,或著是就跟日常生活一樣?

----------


## 時雨秋幻

> 這個遊戲是打鬥型的嗎?還是跟尼奧差不多,或著是就跟日常生活一樣?


跟日常生活一樣。

話說小幻也是死在信用卡
怎麼小幻的家人都不辦信用卡的呀ˋ▽ˊ

----------


## 超級米格魯

話說其實也不用信用卡阿~ 
雖然我自己現在也準備用信用卡買錢了  囧(壞習慣)
這個有其他大大做的教學註冊 
http://blog.pixnet.net/kandance/post/4532759
很好玩呢 我現在每天都在玩的說~
而且也有很多獸人的地方(還蠻刺激的XD)
總之最近都在推大家來玩SL的說~
對了我的名子是BeagleBurt

----------


## 幻貓

注音文發現


話說我沒辦法玩
顯示卡太遜了啦~~~~~~〈淚奔〉
超想玩的....而且畫面比furcadia好看多了...

老媽！快幫我換顯示卡！〈拍桌〉〈指〉
〈幻媽：孽子！讀書去！〉

----------


## 吳狼

我沒辦法玩~
無法正常執行程式
嗚嗚嗚~我也想玩SECOND LIFE啦！！！﹝痛哭﹞
可以把SECOND LIFE的系統基本配備跟建議配備PO上來嗎？
我想好好了解我家電腦到底哪裡不行......拜託！各位大大獸們......﹝誠心誠意﹞

----------


## BOSS

有沒有模組的製作教學呢?
之前有稍微碰過一下子
感覺滿不錯的
但是英文苦手
有很多遊戲中的功能都不是很清楚

----------


## Kasar

剛剛去看了一下

似乎還要去"選伺服器"?!(好像有簡體中文@@)

大家是在哪呢?

----------


## 超級米格魯

不用選SV的說阿~ Kasar大可能是按到語言了吧
現在SL是有簡體中文的BETA版(但很爛...BETA版沒辦法)
但總之就是不用選SV的說~

----------


## 布雷克

不知為甚麼我覺得用英文選單比較用的上手XD

我看到譯典通了XD翻譯程式原來也能這樣用呀XD

BeagleBurt 先生我在遊戲中看到你啦XDD

我是LAV喔^^

----------


## redfox

玩了也快一年了....最近看到越來越多人加入真是感到高興ㄆㄆ
如果還是有人想進來SL卻有問題的可以上線找我
id:GrnetWolf Zeami

----------


## M.D.Mill

Redfox大我請問一下..
那有沒有英文版的載點..我都只有找到簡體的...看起來頗怪的(不是歧視簡體
請跟我說明好嗎..不過SL真的沒有伺服器選擇阿?

----------


## 黑月影狼

這個遊戲整個好讚喔@@

挺想試試看的~不過還沒有信用卡ˊˋ

如果真的可以不用信用卡的話我挺想玩玩看的=ˇ=

話說redfox的龍超帥的>///<4

不知道有沒有人有他的遊戲影片~很想看看XD

----------


## Alexander

ID:Sinclair Adder
天天上線.

----------


## Fonshin

Second Life 呀

且其最大的特色就是角色自定

但lag先生經常找泡茶

有時被他煩到都快抓狂了

但整體來說，是不錯的



如果要獸的話，你必須要有獸的模組 

要得到模組的方式大致上有兩種 

自己做(很費工)或用買的 

要用買的話你就要有林登幣 

林登幣可以用賺的或是用現金買 

如果沒有錢的話  可以去NorthStar看看，有免費的

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 布雷克

NorthStar是在SL裡面找的喔

要登入才能找

to銀月‧空

你要解新手任務或是,直接大地圖搜尋別的地點就能飛出去了

但是出去了就不能再回到新手島了喔

----------


## 鴻虎

看起來是很不錯啦
但還是點英文苦手
也蠻是想玩看看的  雖然有獸阿
但....還是會卻步...(被毒打
有玩的就祝你們玩得開心~

----------


## 布雷克

http://forum.gamer.com.tw/A.php?bsn=07702

巴哈姆特有教人怎麼中文化介面喔

還有現在註冊多了中文選項喔
https://join.secondlife.com/

點進去上面就有簡體中文喔

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 蘭風

我與風靈的合影




左邊是我哦~
我的名字是  Briareos Bardenboar
歡迎各位來

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

玩SL英語會話能力會大幅進步www

它需要信用卡號的原因

在於身分認證

並不是一定要信用卡

身分證(要有國際認可)

護照

國際駕照

反正要是國際性的資料就是了

另外遊戲中的錢"L$"

這是有匯率的  可以當作是一種真正存在的貨幣

用L$"投資外匯"也是有人的

只是只能兌換美金 其他貨幣必須轉兩次

而且他也有指定銀行www

另外SL上的獸非常非常的多

也有獸人專屬的賣場 舞廳 pub

我的名子是 Maple Spore

這邊有系統需求


遊戲圖片

----------


## 布雷克

to蘭風

lav Zehetbauer才是我喔囧

你搞錯了XD


to 銀月‧空

SL世界很大的,只是你剛好到了沒人的地方吧

在SL裡面有類似網頁搜尋的選項喔,不過都要用英文才找的到

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

我沒辦法半帳號= =
他說我未滿13歲...
有沒有獸大能幫我半呢?
vp3147@yahoo.com.tw

----------


## 佛烈克斯

我最近也加入了QAQ
但真的苦爪啊~
1.不知道哪裡有很多獸(已經離開新手島了)
2.LAG
3.想把在新手島得到的狐狸改裝成獅子...可是...Orz...

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 我最近也加入了QAQ
> 但真的苦爪啊~
> 1.不知道哪裡有很多獸(已經離開新手島了)
> 2.LAG
> 3.想把在新手島得到的狐狸改裝成獅子...可是...Orz...


請問你的ID是？

LAG...這樣看電腦的配備，跟網路。

還有人很多和物件很多的區域也會影響lag程度。

改裝這種事情要慢慢來XD

雖然不是說到很簡單，但只要多練習幾次就會慢慢抓到竅門。



我的ID Meiun Aquila
（晚上時段除了吃飯跟看電視時間 應該都找的到人）

----------


## 佛烈克斯

> 請問你的ID是？
> 
> LAG...這樣看電腦的配備，跟網路。
> 
> 還有人很多和物件很多的區域也會影響lag程度。
> 
> 改裝這種事情要慢慢來XD
> 
> 雖然不是說到很簡單，但只要多練習幾次就會慢慢抓到竅門。
> ...


Foulex Guardian(守護者，真是個好ID XD)
LAG的話，因為很奇怪的我家最近網路速度自己變低了
(以前玩線上遊戲都OK，現在都會LAG死，上網看影片也變慢)
改裝QAQ

----------


## 庫羅

哇 獸人世界  好想玩唷(０﹁０)口水

可是　信用卡我沒有　還有一些畫面好養眼

還有信用卡台玩的也可以唷！！  瞞想玩的~"~

----------


## 喵咪貓

> 哇 獸人世界  好想玩唷(０﹁０)口水
> 
> 可是　信用卡我沒有　還有一些畫面好養眼
> 
> 還有信用卡台玩的也可以唷！！  瞞想玩的~"~


你沒有看到後面，

已經不用信用卡了。

現在只要簡單填好資料 下載主程式就可以玩。

只是部份設施需要驗證年齡才可以，

這部份證件 我沒有用護照、用身分證字號就可以通過了。

-----------------

回 小佛

我找不到你的人物DI "Foulex Guardian"，

麻煩你在確認一下。^^

----------


## 鴻虎

結果我還是.....辦帳號了......
目前還沒弄好設定....還是人型.....再找模組中.....
還是一堆搞不懂.....
ID是   HongHu  Falmer

----------


## 小黑貓

一開始進入還事先熟悉秀介面與功能比較重要
很多新手都是因為不熟悉或是不會用裡面的功能而不完SL
SL是非常好玩而且歡樂的啊!!!!(氣憤

話說...年齡驗證我無緣了~
請教了通過的朋友之後一樣還是失敗
很多舞廳不能去很怨念(嘆

最後有新獸加入還是建議先叫有玩遊戲的朋友帶喵
這樣比較容易進入狀況~
以上(炸

----------


## 尊o葆葆

哇!看起來好好玩哦!

我雖然是找到了!但是怎麼沒獸人呢?

可以給我下載的網址嗎><?

我好想玩玩看哦!一定很好玩  :wuffer_glee:

----------


## 布雷克

to妮蕊


搜尋Second Life會很容易找到的

SL裡面也是要穿獸裝人才會變成獸XD

官方站載點 http://secondlife.com/support/downloads/

Download Second Life Viewer 2=下載第二人生2.0

----------


## 尊o葆葆

> to妮蕊
> 
> 
> 搜尋Second Life會很容易找到的
> 
> SL裡面也是要穿獸裝人才會變成獸XD
> 
> 官方站載點 http://secondlife.com/support/downloads/
> 
> Download Second Life Viewer 2=下載第二人生2.0



摁摁!我第二人生已經下載好咯!但是要怎麼穿獸裝才能變獸呢?

----------


## 布雷克

我想你可以去找免費的獸人Avatar

於SL裡搜尋Furry AV或是Furry Avatar的關鍵字

要免費的可以加註FREE或0L

----------


## 阿翔

最近剛下了這個遊戲想要試玩看看，
可是雖然申請了，不過我每一次在遊戲登入也會彈出這個畫面：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



可是它的「I Agree」根本不能按，
有沒有獸知道為什麼會這樣呢…？TAT

----------


## 布雷克

那可能說你未到許可的年齡?

以下是SL年齡規定
通過接受本協議在連接與帳戶（除了青少年第二人生），代表您已年滿 18周歲，或成年的法定年齡，如果您所在的司法管轄區在年齡較大的佔大多數，您有合法授權簽訂本協議。

2.2年齡要求為青少年第二次生命。

接受本協議的連接與使用帳戶在青少年第二生命，你代表是（i）您已年滿 13歲和小於 18歲;（ii）您將無法繼續使用青少年第二人生年滿直到 18歲後，（三）您的父母或法定監護人同意您的帳戶中有青少年第二生命，參與服務，並提供您的個人信息方面的服務;及（iv）您的父母或法定監護人已閱讀並接受此協議的代表。如果你未滿 13歲，那麼請不要使用青少年第二次生命。還有很多其他偉大的虛擬世界為您服務。告訴你的父母對哪些服務適合你。

最後一條很欠打  :Mad:  

看起來只好等你年滿18歲了

----------


## 阿翔

> 那可能說你未到許可的年齡?
> 
> 以下是SL年齡規定
> 通過接受本協議在連接與帳戶（除了青少年第二人生），代表您已年滿 18周歲，或成年的法定年齡，如果您所在的司法管轄區在年齡較大的佔大多數，您有合法授權簽訂本協議。
> 
> 2.2年齡要求為青少年第二次生命。
> 
> 接受本協議的連接與使用帳戶在青少年第二生命，你代表是（i）您已年滿 13歲和小於 18歲;（ii）您將無法繼續使用青少年第二人生年滿直到 18歲後，（三）您的父母或法定監護人同意您的帳戶中有青少年第二生命，參與服務，並提供您的個人信息方面的服務;及（iv）您的父母或法定監護人已閱讀並接受此協議的代表。如果你未滿 13歲，那麼請不要使用青少年第二次生命。還有很多其他偉大的虛擬世界為您服務。告訴你的父母對哪些服務適合你。
> 
> ...


不，應該沒有關系，
因為我壞壞的把生日年分寫到了1991年…
我上網找了找，好像很多網友都有同樣的問題，
不過我還是找不到解決的方法…
也感謝您的回應^^

----------


## 尊o葆葆

> 我想你可以去找免費的獸人Avatar
> 
> 於SL裡搜尋Furry AV或是Furry Avatar的關鍵字
> 
> 要免費的可以加註FREE或0L


請問一下!可以自己做獸裝嗎?因為我上網去看一個影片
專門在製作獸裝的教學!不曉得那個要怎麼用才能做獸裝!

----------


## 雷德托爾

年齡認證很麻煩的
認證系統會比對你的身份證和輸入年齡以及姓名
如果刻意亂打應該是不會過的

另外就算你進入遊戲後
遊戲內依然有年齡限制，有許多地方必須通過正確的年齡認證才能進入


此外大家看到這遊戲可以以獸的姿態遊玩，都會躍躍欲試
但是先必須提醒各位
這遊戲並非直接使用獸的模組
而是像獸裝一樣把裝備裝在人物身上才能變成獸的模樣

而這些獸裝當然是要用買的
除非你3d夠好 英文也夠好 可以自己做
不然都只能用買的

雖然有些賣場會提供免費獸裝但都很粗糙
如果想要有漂亮華麗的獸設外型
那就只能掏錢買了

所以就面臨玩遊戲最主要的問題
錢怎麼賺?

SL是非常擬現實的遊戲
而在金錢方面更是現實
SL有通過法定規定遊戲幣與美金的交換比例
你可以很大方的利用國際信用卡直接買遊戲幣

沒有信用卡，就只好白手起家賺錢囉
一般賺錢點，都不會打廣告需要自己想辦法去找
當然這就關係到你的英文能力的

問問我們這些有在玩的前輩嘛 說真的 很難找!
而且就算找到了 遊戲裡也不只你一個人在玩
所以賺錢點都一定會有一票人擠在那邊等錢拿
加上外國人和亞洲地區時差的關係 要搶到位子賺錢並不容易

再來是你的時薪
多數賺錢點都是以10分鐘2L起跳
也就是掛網10分鐘可以賺到2單位的遊戲幣
遊戲必叫作林登簡稱L

而且店家也會做限制，例如一天只能賺20L等等

想要有一套好看的獸裝起碼都是600L或700L起跳
更精細的要上千塊

想要馬上擁有好看獸裝的，可能就要天天上線報到囉


雖說SL是個遊戲，但其實它應該算是一種高互動性質的社交平台
並不像其他網路遊戲要打怪練功學技能什麼的
上線主要目的就是社交聊天 認識新朋友
只不過遊戲裡大多數是外國人 英文要好比較吃得開

並不是我想潑大家冷水
只是這遊戲上手難度很高
我們有在玩的都要花時間和心思去帶新手，講很多規則和解說
但很多獸迷進來沒多久就放棄了
最主要還是在於語言問題以及操作介面
還有電腦不夠好，網路不夠好也是一大問題
如果你不想要進賣場買東西卡死當機
先確定你的硬體配備符合這遊戲的需求


除非真的非常想玩這遊戲，而且有能力持續玩下去的
不然...只抱持著好奇試試看心態來玩，我認為需要三思ㄧ下

不過只要有基礎能力或對設計有興趣者，我想信你會迷上它的

----------


## 尊o葆葆

請問一下!通常我下載的第二人生的格式好像跟你們的不同耶!
不知道要怎麼跟你們一樣有同樣的格式!就是下面有很多格子的!
但我下載的卻沒有!有誰知道呢??還是用模組呢?

----------


## 雷德托爾

SL介面2.0以上和以下的版本是不同的
方格狀介面是2.0以上
圓格介面是2.0以下

2.0以下版本支援簡體中文介面
而2.0以上則沒有 也就是只能看英文介面

建議英文不好的可以選擇2.0以下的版本
在官網下載頁面有

----------


## 尊o葆葆

> SL介面2.0以上和以下的版本是不同的
> 方格狀介面是2.0以上
> 圓格介面是2.0以下
> 
> 2.0以下版本支援簡體中文介面
> 而2.0以上則沒有 也就是只能看英文介面
> 
> 建議英文不好的可以選擇2.0以下的版本
> 在官網下載頁面有


摁摁!原來如此阿!我大概知道囉,要跟你們聯絡要去哪才會遇到呢?
有的地圖會顯示不能去的說!會不會是地圖大小的關係呢?

----------


## 雷德托爾

有些地方有年齡限制這我說過了
必須通過正式年齡認證才行

而有些地方可能是已經被改位子了或是有限制
因為在SL每塊地都是有地主的 他們可以設定是否公開 
非公開場所當然是傳不進去的

我在SL裡的名稱 Redthor Galtier
有什麼需要幫忙的我上線的話可以找我

----------


## 尊o葆葆

齁!好煩!我電腦崇冠之後!我又崇下載一次了
但是我忘了帳號!想再辦一個!但是他不讓我辦
我打了密碼了!驗證也打了!不知道怎麼稿的
一直沒辦法註冊成功!好煩哦!用到快要發瘋了ˇˇ
這是什麼原因??

----------


## 尊o葆葆

SL介面2.0以下好難找到 甚至只能下載2.0以上的
搞不懂呢!之前的SL的官方還在嗎?還是已經改囉
希望你們有之前的SL官方!就類似要註冊選人物
會有獸人的的狐狸圖案,如果有的話可以給我嗎
我電腦崇冠又要下載一次的說,也幫我找SL介面
2.0以下的載點,下載好,想自作獸人,幫幫我吧  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 靜炎

http://www.phoenixviewer.com/

Phoenix Viewer的載點。
網頁開起始，在右邊的一排英文中，點Phoenix foW windows，即可下載。
這程式裡有能改成中文系的，但是簡體中文。如果妮蕊o不嫌棄的話，可以試用試用。^w^

至於註冊方面的問題，就請其他比較專業的來解釋吧！

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

註冊一堆問題

乾脆請人幫你註冊比較快...

指是要在改密碼就是了

----------


## Dingz

*Second Life 新手旅遊記(上) :*

看見各位玩得這麼快樂,小鼠受不了跑去下載一試

先說說我對 second life 的感覺吧...很lag

當然玩 second life 我也是為了獸裝,玩了半天,學會使用介面後

就teleport去前輩說有免費獸裝拿的區域northstar, 是個大型獸裝商場呢

找了找…找到一堆免費獸裝,質素不一,當中有點我覺得是很棒的啊

絕對值 L$ 900 以上, 那個佛心的放在這裡免費給別人拿,超感動 ><

啊…獸裝是 “pack” 在一個盒中的…新手的我不會打開盒子

只好走去問問路人,很快就問出要去一個叫 “sandbox” 的地方

(northstar是有地方給人 “open” 盒子啦…只是我那時候眼大沒看到=.=)

其實 “sandbox” 是指 second life 裡一點自由開放的區域,可以供人創造物件,

當然包括開盒子~~而 sandbox 是有很多個喔,去了其中一個很少人的 sandbox

(這個我覺很超重要啦, sandbox通常有很多玩家,你換一套獸裝可能因為lag而用上5分鐘…)

*Second Life 新手旅遊記(下):*

去到 sendbox, 又看了看手上的盒子……如何開啊啊啊啊囧

就去 Help search 一下…唔…沒有…,去 yahoo 一下…唔…有了 

就是說將那盒東西拖放在地上, 右按選 Open, 等盒裡的東西全出現在右手面的新視窗, 

在新視窗按 Copy To Inventory, 那”盒”獸裝就會打開了並出現在你 Inventory 裡喔~

在市場上通常你只可以買到一種顏色及性別的獸裝,但那些佛心獸裝有齊不同顏色及性別

說一下如何快速換獸裝吧:

在 My Inventory 裡找 Current Outfit 右按,選 Remove Form Current Outfit, 全部獸裝脫光光

再找你己開盒的獸裝右按,選 Add To Current Outfit, 一按全穿上 oh yeah~

(皮膚[skin]及體型[sharp]還是要手動裝上的)

來看看有什麼好東西吧~


是鼠人啊啊啊啊 (發狂中) ~~~眼睛是3D 的,耳朵及尾巴也會自己動喔,可是那隻是demo,身上有字喔


啊~是狐狸大大呢~


換上那個高品質獸裝包的狐狸裝…狐狸大大變帥了!


是馬獸人啊~~


佛心獸裝可以選母的,感動 ><


還有個什麼叫 guild loader 的,好像是 warhammer裡的東西
(啊啊啊~~~我是R-Type迷啊,我要自己弄一架R-Type戰機~~)

謝謝收看  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

咦?有玩SL怎麼沒來T.F.C報到?

我的ID:sharkwolf moyet

都加入89天了(看資料

----------


## Dingz

啊~~給你發現了  :Embarassed:  
其實account 是開了兩個月
但之前電腦問題玩起上來很...lag機
就放棄不玩了@@

電腦重裝後,心想再多試一次
果真,比之前順了
所以說是半天,就是說這兩個月共玩了半天 XD (被打)

T.F.C. 是什麼啊  :Mr. Green:  
Team Fortress Classic 嗎  :Embarassed:  
說笑了吧,我現在去報到吧 (逃)

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

現在他註冊改成這樣.....

我怎麼試都找不到避開信用卡的方法......

是說一定要用到信用卡嗎..........
(敝龍明年3月才18歲)
感謝解答..........ˊwˋ......


附註:就算我生日弄超過18歲註冊
　　 他還是說你要比13歲還要老才行.....是怎樣....
　　 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
原本出問題的時候是用IE瀏覽器

我後來用火湖再試一次就成功了   @w@/
(這樣這個問題算是已解決了)

----------


## 尊o葆葆

請問一下!有哪些獸裝是免費的呢?我一直繞一直繞
都是要錢的~"~我記得有哪些獸裝是免費的,但是找不到
有獸們知道哪些獸裝是免費的呢?

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

to蒼天翼龍
https://join.secondlife.com/?lang=en-US
這個註冊網址應該可以成功\r
 to妮蕊o
上線時可以找我
ID:Sharkwolf Moyet

----------

